# Limit on images in post?



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I was trying to post a little photo-story thread about a planter I built this weekend but the post was rejected because there were too many images.

So I split the post in half, figuring to post the story in 2 parts, and the first half was rejected for the same reason.

Its 14 pictures, not huge (most 640 wide), and based on my experience having done stuff like this a lot of times, not excessive on the pictures. Before I try again, can you tell me what the limit is?

Thanks.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I've run into this before too. The limit per post is 8, as far as I can tell, and it applies to all images, including smileys.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

hefe said:


> I've run into this before too. The limit per post is 8, as far as I can tell, and it applies to all images, including smileys.


You know, I never thought about this - I always thought it was a limit of like 4 or 6 (from past experience)...but I probably had a smiley or two in the post as well that messed me up count-wise.

Good to know.


----------

